# * * Bearded Dragon Viv Interior Design Thread * *



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

Im a firm believer in if you want to see something on here... SEARCH IT YOURSELF! But how about a thread for your beardy vivs (not the box but the innards!), reason being if you are looking for inspiration for your own BD viv there are 100's of threads, many with pictures of white poly and grout, not massively awe inspiring (not slating fake rock.. thats what i want to see in this thread, just the how to pics). So please use this thread for simply showing off finished examples. (please only post the best pics - up to five)

Also to avoid pages of chit chat please leave the '' thats well good, how did you do it?'' to personal messages. Or if you already have a thread, please provide the link to it below your pics.

If my plan goes well this should be a good thread... notice i said SHOULD... :2thumb:


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

well i do my own vivs but not for beardies so guess i cant join in


----------



## Marcw1771ams (Jan 9, 2011)

My two beardie vivs, slightly old pics have changed a little since they now both have slate tile flooring,


----------



## Alon93 (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## beckyyjane (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

awesome and were only on pg 1, keep um coming folks!


----------



## ralphsvivariums (Dec 15, 2009)

my beardies vivs.


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

Still waiting for the fumes to dissipate (think George may get a few weeks use out of it because I'm building a new viv and wall thats bigger!)


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)




----------

